

Can Revenge Porn Be Stopped While Also Protecting a Free and Open Web? - gnarls_manson
http://betabeat.com/2012/12/the-battle-over-revenge-porn-can-hunter-moore-the-webs-vilest-entrepreneur-be-stopped/

======
bijant
two ways this will play out: 1\. people simply stop sexting 2\. one day there
will be pics of everyone online and nobody will care anymore (+ because no one
will care anymore, google might eventually tweak PageRank so that if you're
only searching a name (without words like 'naked') those pics dont even make
it to the to top results)

------
denova
I feel like this should be relatively easy to put an end to.

1\. Make revenge porn site give up IP address that uploaded the incriminating
images; 2\. Check to see if victim's ex-boyfriend lives at the street address
leasing the IP; 3\. Get a warrant to sieze all his computers; 4\. Find the
images on his hard drive; 5\. Convict him

I guess a judge has to figure out what crime he's guilty of, but from that
article it sounds like he could be guilty of at least three. It would be
harder if the perpetrator was security-conscious, but even private VPN
services are required to hand over information if there's evidence of their
users engaging in criminal activity, and most of these douchebags don't even
know what a VPN is.

~~~
takluyver
1.5 - Subpoena ISP to get records for which customer that dynamic IP was
assigned to at the time.

It's all possible - assuming there's something to charge the uploader with.
But it's likely to be a slow process; for starters, the site will drag its
feet about supplying the records. And if the uploader used a smartphone on the
Wifi in Starbucks, it gets that much harder to track him.

To make a serious dent in this, I think you need some way to dissuade people
from running the site.

------
PaxusCalta
Anonymous has not only successfully shut his site down, but they have also
posted lots of personal data including his address. So i choose to write
Hunter a post card, suggesting a career change.
[http://funologist.org/2012/12/08/my-postcard-to-the-king-
of-...](http://funologist.org/2012/12/08/my-postcard-to-the-king-of-revenge-
porn/)

------
bithive123
Can piracy be stopped without stifling a free and open web? Can information be
stored digitally while maintaining the tangible qualities of property? Can a
global data network be built which is immune to nonconsentual surveillance?
The answers to these questions have more to do with human intent than
technology.

------
DamnYuppie
This is so easy to stop it is down right silly. Stop taking compromising
photos/videos, problem solved!

~~~
takluyver
Let's not blame the victims. Fundamentally, there's nothing morally wrong with
sending a naked picture to a partner. Of course they're taking a risk, but you
take a risk letting someone into your house. If the person you let in rapes or
murders you, they're the one in the wrong. Likewise, if someone publishes your
naked pictures alongside your contact details, they're clearly in the wrong.
And you should have a legal recourse against them.

------
stephengillie
Revenge porn exists, like aerial drones. We can't put them back in Pandora's
Box. It's another weapon in our increasingly complex social struggle.

~~~
lostlogin
Nuclear weapons exist too, but rules and organizations exist to regulate them.
Not without problems and failures, but drones need this sort of thing to help
fix the bad collateral death/target ratio. And even then, state sponsored
killing within a court system is controversial enough, outside of it?

------
antihero
How about giving people absolute copyright over their own nude bodies unless
they have explicitly signed off a picture/video to be public?

